# My first reseal haha!



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

So I decided to take the advice of a few of you on here and go ahead and completely drain, empty, clean and reseal my 6', 84 Gallon custom tank.. :blueshake: I had no idea what I was getting into.. 

I know this isn't a unique or exciting topic :roll:, but I wanted to share this little experience with you all as this is my first time resealing or doing anything DIY like this.. Here are a few pictures from today:





































Trial on the first corner, came out pretty well I think:


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good!  
When all done, are you going to show pics???? ;-)
Good luck, and hope the floor stays dry in your favour!


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

aussieJJDude said:


> Looking good!
> When all done, are you going to show pics???? ;-)
> Good luck, and hope the floor stays dry in your favour!


Thank you and yes I will, I'm really excited about the project, Its a super cool tank and if I can get some more use out of it that would be rad. Its on a concrete slab in the garage with a 2" concrete lip around the perimeter and even it all 84 gallons spill out it wont damage anything of value!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Very cool tank. Long and low... its a real beauty! Best of luck to you. What do you plan to keep in it ( besides, hopefuly, water)?


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> Very cool tank. Long and low... its a real beauty! Best of luck to you. What do you plan to keep in it ( besides, hopefuly, water)?


Thank you, It is a great tank, trying to reseal it has been a mess :lol: .. A fun first time project nonetheless and I just finished resealing it this morning, went through 6 tubes of aquarium sealant. Its not as pretty as I hoped, but hopefully it does the trick, 48 hours and I'll fill it up with water and leave it a few days to see how it holds up. 

I am trying not to count my chickens before they hatch in case it leaks but it has been hard not to think about stock. I would love a big solitary predator, but it's only 15" wide so it is limiting even though its so long. Its in the garage and the temp in there can get hot in the summer here in Southern California, so I need to look at really hearty and temperature resilient fish. Any suggestions would be appreciated!! 

I'll get some more pics up and share my trial run filling it up with water.


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

So.. I may be going off the beaten path with this post in regard to topic, but I have decided to stock this tank (assuming it doesn't leak) with "Payara" _Hydrolycus scomberoides_ (More comminly known as Vampire Tetra or Saber-Tooth Tetra). Their locality is the Amazon Basin primarily found in Venezuela. 

Most people don't know that there are two different species of this fish or how to tell the difference.. _Hydrolycus Scomberoides_ and _Hydrolycus Armatus_ Armatus can reach about 3' long, while Scombs will not exceed 12" in the home aquarium. Armatus don't do good in groups. Scombs do good in groups..

I am getting a few Scombs.. Artamus are too hard to find and expensive and the will outgrow my width quickly.

In order to help keep my Payara happy, it has been advised to me to get a powerhead for current.

So I picked up this Hydor unit today and am testing in in my 75g.. Its absolutly SILENT and pushes water at 850 gpm. It was a bit expensive but I am pumped, because this will drastically improve the swimming room in this 84g tank.. kind of like a little river.

I am verry happy to endorse this product. 

Anywho.. what do you guys think about this idea? ANY crital feedback is welcomed!!! ;-)


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Whelp.. I have an 6-7" Armatus sitting next to me. :shock:

I was browsing classified adds online and there was one about 200 bucks cheaper than what they go for on Aquascape Online (4" sells for $225) I got a 6-7" for $80 (after talking the guy down from $120). 

This little guy is going to have to deal with a 30g Long for a few days until the sealant sets.


















I went from not trying to think about stock yet, to deciding on stock, to having it before the tank is sealed.


My name is Ian and I have a bad case of MTS


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok I just realized I have a _hydrolycus tatauia _(tat). they tend to be the most home aquarium friendly reaching only a foot in length. 



> Also, hydrolycus tatauia is much more long lived than the hydrolycus scomberoides. It is also said, that tats are much more friendly to tank mates than any of the other vampire tetra species. The only down side to the tatauia is the lack of availability and possible high price. Many LFS very rarely get the hydrolycus tatauia and due to the higher demand can charge a very hefty price if necessary. If you can find a tat, it is not something that should be passed up.


I found this online.. I think I struck gold on this one..


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*fangs*

That fish is a beast! Also, I really like that circulation pump you have. Please keep posting pics. Thanks.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, a massive project to be sure! Good luck with it, and do keep us posted on how it comes out!
Haha, as Rssky said above - a beast to be sure! Yikes!!! I know nothing about these guys, they look pretty scary O.O Can't wait to hear how they do in that big ol' tank. . .


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Chesh said:


> Wow, a massive project to be sure! Good luck with it, and do keep us posted on how it comes out!
> Haha, as Rssky said above - a beast to be sure! Yikes!!! I know nothing about these guys, they look pretty scary O.O Can't wait to hear how they do in that big ol' tank. . .


Thanks Chesh! It's been really fun!  

As soon as I get my 90g (which I just decided to get right this second :shock I am going to put my Payara in there and turn this tank into a "desert oasis" aquascape. I had a dream I built a custom bird cage the exact same size and hung it directly over the tank to house some finches in so we have earth, water, and air in effect. However toward the end of the dream a friend of mine came over with an Asian Arrowana in a bucket that he rescued and we freaked out not knowing if we should keep it.. Then I woke up to my Boston Terriers staring at me and creeping me out. I need to get better sleep.. This is the third time I've had a dream about Arrowanas.. I know a guy that has really nice Jardinis for sale around here.. maybe my Payara needs a friend. 

Not to cross threads here.. but this MTS is getting out of hand honestly.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*yes*

Arrowana are coolest fish. I've never had room for anything like that, but always dreamed. Love big tanks with big fish.


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Update on reseal.*


























So far no leaks. I am giving it an hour and I'm going to check again. I hope 48 hours was enough time for it to dry. That's what I read was the required dry time.. fingers crossed.

I will be adding new gravel, already established filters, air-stone, fake plants and power-head and heater today too if all goes well. ;-)


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

*No leaks!*

SUCCESS! :thumbsup::welldone::guitarist::mrgreen:

I am still a little worried about the thickness of the glass, Its super thin for this size tank. Adding the power-head will help keep old guy busy (the love swimming in a fast current and have been known to hang out right in front of the power-head), but I was worried that with his fast speeds, slamming into the glass on the other end of the tank (with the help of the current) could be a major issue.. So... 

I am trying out a "make-shift bubble/plant wall" as a preventative :shock: 

I am going to add a few smooth rocks to that end as well.. It wont stop him from slamming the glass if he is startled, but I'm hoping it will help slow him down some, IDK..


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

*All Finished!*


















Now we wait for the temp to raise. :-(

I am going to have water parameter issues I'm sure, as the gravel is new. I need to get this guy into this tank ASAP as the size of the tank is known to be a big stressor for Payara. I am going to keep an eye on it.. This is the part where I freak out....:shock:


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

I took some better pictures, the lighting was kind of bad.. enjoy! ;-)


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

its so pretty!!! are you gonna have anymore decor? live plants maybe? hmmm i love tanks


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

pennyls9332 said:


> its so pretty!!! are you gonna have anymore decor? live plants maybe? hmmm i love tanks


Not in this tank.. maybe a smooth rock if anything else. This tank was a rescue and I've already put a lot of time and money into it. I am for sure going to do a planted tank, but I've never done one yet so i'm going to start with my 30g this week.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*applauds* GREAT JOB!!! Good luck with introducing the fish to their new home - let us know how it goes!


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Chesh said:


> *applauds* GREAT JOB!!! Good luck with introducing the fish to their new home - let us know how it goes!


I am introducing him today. I will post a pic.. poor guy is stressed in this 30g hasn't ate yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

aww poor fish. idk anything about this type of fish so i was just asking 
and plants are not hard to deal with you just need proper lighting and nutrients for them so im sure you can be fantastic at it 
excited to the vampire tetra(?) in his new home!!


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Whelp... the temp has been stable at 80F for awhile now.. PH is at 7.2. I added him a few hours ago. He is adjusting well. Still has not ate yet which obviously worries me but I have experience with predator fish and they don't just eat whenever you put food in the tank.. they have to be perfectly stabilized and content in their new environment.

Vampire Tetras are also commonly known to ONLY eat feeder fish and will go days and sometimes weeks without eating if not available.. AND it is a VERY trying task to get them to break this habit.. I have a couple of tactics to do so.. this involves switching them to frozen fish and not live feeders 1st and foremost, and then when they start to recognize that pattern switching to small bits of frozen foods.. then eventually floating pellets by the filter..the water movement can help stimulate them to eat pellets..this could take months to accomplish. The previous owner was only feeding him feeder goldfish :evil:

What is most important to me right now and to him is that he eats if possible during this transition. I have crossed the line on one of my ultimate boundaries here.. I have put two feeder goldfish from PetSmart in the tank with him. This is wrong on so many levels. Not just cruel, but also very VERY bad for him. Putting a dirty, and potentially diseased cold water fish in 82 degree water is one of the dumbest things I've ever done.. My justification is that he has been doing it for a little while anyway and to stop now during a transition period could be more than he is willing to do.. I also know that these Feeders are doomed anyway if I didn't participate in feeding them.. Again I feel like an idiot posting this on here.. but I want to share this experience in its entirety with you all.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*nice*

Great to see your diy tank up and running. Great fish! If you have any trouble getting your fish switched over to frozen foods, let me know... I gotta couple tricks. Please don't stop posting pics of that awseome tank.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

Did you at least gut load the feeders first?
That way he'll get as much nutrition as possible for their sacrifice.


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ogre44 said:


> Did you at least gut load the feeders first?
> That way he'll get as much nutrition as possible for their sacrifice.


Not this time around. Though I have been putting some flake in this tank to get the goldies to the top. I was told this Payara likes to take his prey from the top. So maybe it will bring them up and distract them or promote him to strike. 

I don't expect much to happen tonight. I'll give him the rest of the night and whatever is left tomorrow, dead or alive, is coming out. If they are still alive I'll fill them up and try again tomorrow night.


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Quick Update*

I went downstairs today and only saw one feeder in the tank.. The other wasn't anywhere to be found.. considering this tank has no furniture or anywhere to hide.. I'm assuming he ate last night!!! :-D I am very happy he is settling in well. I will be away this weekend, but I'll post up an update when I get back If anything happens while I'm away.. fingers crossed.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Good luck and happy travels


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice job! Are you going to eventually switch over to canisters for that tank. I am thinking the HOBs along with the powerhead are creating conflicting currents That might take away from he stream effect.
Btw thats a great fish you have! I love big fish.


----------



## UncleEasy3000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> Nice job! Are you going to eventually switch over to canisters for that tank. I am thinking the HOBs along with the powerhead are creating conflicting currents That might take away from he stream effect.
> Btw thats a great fish you have! I love big fish.


Thanks Agent13 ..You know... I am way overdue on making to switch over to canisters. I really should.. I am going to pick up a 55g and when I do ill probably switch 2 AC70s to that and get a canister for this tank.. I am looking at an Eheim, just what model to get is the next question.. It'll be my first canister. I've never gone bigger than 55g in my experience. Canisters and real plants are my next ventures.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

UncleEasy3000 said:


> Thanks Agent13 ..You know... I am way overdue on making to switch over to canisters. I really should.. I am going to pick up a 55g and when I do ill probably switch 2 AC70s to that and get a canister for this tank.. I am looking at an Eheim, just what model to get is the next question.. It'll be my first canister. I've never gone bigger than 55g in my experience. Canisters and real plants are my next ventures.


Oh yay! Eheims are my fav canister! I run two 2217s on my 72g so i think that would do or maybe even the next size up. I over filter as the fish in my 72 need it and super clean water. I also us the same powerhead you have and i certianly do love it.


----------

